# Trouble with USB devices cutting out momentarily



## OlSpazzy (Feb 3, 2009)

My Logitech MX518 mouse disconnects and reconnects frequently (the device disconnect/reconnect Windows sounds play). When this happens, the mouse stops working for about 2 seconds. When it was plugged into the back of my motherboard, Logitech's SetPoint software would lose track of my settings until I opened and closed the SetPoint window. Now that I've been running the mouse plugged into a front USB port, I don't lose the settings, but the 2 second drop-outs are still very annoying (especially for gaming).

As for my Steelsound 5Hv2 USB headset, while playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2, I get infrequent "lag outs" that cause the microphone to stop working with either Steam voice chat or xfire voice chat. To get it working again, I have to exit the game/chat and restart xfire. By "lag outs", I mean the game will start running at less than 1fps, the audio gets so choppy you can't understand anything, and then maybe 20 seconds later it goes back to normal—aside from the microphone no longer working in whatever voice chat I was using.

System specs:

OS: Windows 7 x64 SP1
Mobo: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 790X ATX
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto 3.1GHz (unlocked to 4 cores)
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
Video: EVGA 01G-P3-N959-TR GeForce 9500 GT 1GB
PSU: CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W
HDD: WD1001FALS 1TB

No overclocking.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's affect all ports, it would appear to be a hardware (ie: motherboard issue). 

Check Windows Event Viewer and see if Windows is logging any errors. 

You could also try updating/reinstalling the motherboard/USB drivers...although I wouldn't expect that to have any impact, it's worth a try.


----------



## OlSpazzy (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I'm dealing with two separate problems here, because I've confirmed that the mouse is faulty. If I wiggle the mouse cord where it goes into the mouse, the USB connection drops and comes back. So it's a bad connection with the cord. I'm getting it RMA'ed, so that solves that problem.

As for the lag out/stuttering in BC2 and loss of microphone signal afterward... I'm still stumped. 

USB drivers seem to be fully updated already.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------

